# PX4 slide is loose?



## Zigur (May 24, 2014)

Hello everybody,
Recently bought my first Beretta - PX 4 Storm full size (type F) 9 mm. Like it from the first day. But after approximately 300 shots I noticed, that the slide of the gun got slightly loose. If you shake the gun you can feel how the slide is moving across the frame. Not much, about 1 millimeter. However, you can feel it. When the gun is cocked, it becomes even more pronounced. Does it sound normal? Would appreciate any advice.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It's normal.
Don't worry: The slide needs some clearance, so it doesn't get stuck on a little dirt.
(If the slide moves freely from front to back, there's a major problem. But side-to-side movement is normal.)

Did you clean the factory-applied preservative grease off of the pistol, before you first fired it?
You should have. If you didn't, do it now.
That preservative (if it's there) is sticky, and collects dirt and fouling.

If you didn't clean the gun before first using it, the sticky preservative may have been keeping the slide from moving.
After you'd shot it, some of the grease wore off—or melted off—letting the slide move more freely.


----------



## Zigur (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for quick reply and information. You just took a huge stone from my shoulders. I would hate to let this gun go, really like it. I agree, so far it looks like an acceptable gap for aggressively moving parts. 

I cleaned the gun a few times already, so I don't think there is any factory preservative left. Some guys advised me to apply light grease on the rails to lessen the movement. Not sure it's a good idea.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Adding a _light_ coating of gun grease (or any grease) is never a bad idea.

Guns need to be lubricated, but the application should be very light.
Oil or grease: it's your choice. Both are good.


----------



## Zigur (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for advice Steve. Anyway, next week going talk to Beretta. It just doesn’t feel right. Couple days ago talked to a friend who owes FS92. He is shooting it a few years already. Nothing similar.


----------

